# Copa de Invierno SanLo 2018 on August 4, 2018 in Asunción, Paraguay



## Daniel Vædele Egdal (Jul 12, 2018)

The Copa de Invierno SanLo 2018 will take place on August 4, 2018 in Asunción, Paraguay. Check out the Copa de Invierno SanLo 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

